# Catfish float



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Was at a lake the other day and a guy had this big long rod with a "straw float" and then a big long balsa float under that. He said the straw float keeps the bait from wrapping around your line/bobber on the cast.

Simple enough rig...my question is if a lake is like 20ft deep, how deep should one set the bobber stop? I'm talking a set up for flatheads with live bait.
Really want to catch my first ever flattie this year....size doesn't matter.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

That is a typical rig used by paylake catfisherman, tends to be the best way to fish them. If I were to fish a 20ft deep lake I'd rig for bottom, for whatever reason that type of rig never produces for me in normal lakes. Haven't fished a pay lake since I was a teen but I got friends who do nothing else, 99% of the guys fish that rig and its what I used at paylakes. I think one of the main reasons for its popularity at paypakes is for "marking your spot" as to avoid getting lines crossed while fishing elbow to elbow... 

If you intend on using that rig, fishing 20ft of water, I'd say try to get your bait about a foot or so off the bottom. Take your leader line into consideration when adjusting your depth. Personally I like targeting shallower water for flathead at night, finding structure to fish near. 

I'm sure some of the veteran catmen will chime in on this, good luck.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

The only time I ever fish that deep for anything is in rivers or fall and winter on the lakes. Reason being...lakes will stratify and most of the better oxygen will be found in the upper 15' of the water column mid spring through early fall. This can and will vary depending on the individual lakes and whether or not there are springs/underwater current etc. Fish and their prey will congregate where the best food and oxygen are present relative to structures/shallow water/deep water. In my experience, you will do better consistently in shallower areas. The float game is a bit of a mystery to me yet. I agree with bottom rigging or using the float as an indicator to a bottom rig like I do from time to time. Using a float can help keep a 3 way rig upright and keep baits just off the bottom. You will know a lot of times when there is not enough oxygen where you are fishing when baits die too quickly when hooked and handled properly otherwise. Good luck!


----------

